# Cargador de batería se calienta



## manu12 (Ene 31, 2020)

Hola, me han dejado un cargador de baterías para un casco de sulfatar, en las especificaciones pone que es para baterías Ni-Cd y Ni-MH, primario 220V 50Hz 10,8W, secundario 12,6V 300mAh, 3,8VA.
Me dicen que cuando estaba conectado a la batería se calentaba mucho y el led de carga no encendía, he medido la salida y me da 25V, tras abrirlo he comprobado que tenía un condensador electrolítico en corto, lo he cambiado y ya enciende led de carga pero la salida sigue siendo de 25V. Lo he conectado a la batería y el voltaje de salida mide 12V, pero empieza a subir lentamente y se va calentando conforme va pasando el tiempo.
Cuando mido la tensión alterna del secundario del transformador me da un voltaje de 22V, a la salida del puente rectificador en el filtro principal hay 25V, el filtro principal es de 470uf 25V, ¿es posible que el transformador este mal? porque la tensión en el filtro principal es igual a la de la ruptura de este y me extraña, este circuito lleva dos ics un TL494CN  y un CD4541BE, me gustaría saber si le podría valer cualquier cargador para baterías de 12V de NI-CD y NI-HM, porque este es carísimo, gracias de antemano.
Un saludo


----------



## Alaen (Feb 3, 2020)

Si es para baterias de autos la web esta lleno de ellos y hacer uno es relativamente facil.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 3, 2020)

Gracias por responder Alaen, es un cargador para baterías de niquel-cadmio, como he puesto arriba.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2020)

Hay unos analizadores cargadores universales que se configuran para cualquier tipo de batería !






						Cargadores de Pilas | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Cargadores de Pilas ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## manu12 (Feb 5, 2020)

Gracias por responder dosmetros, pero ese cargador no valdría, he pensado en comprar ESTE solo tendría que cambiarle el conector de carga, subo fotos del cargador averiado.
Lo que me extraña es que la tensión en el filtro principal sea de 25V, cuando el condensador es de 25V 470uf, creo que el transformafor saca mas tensión de la que debe, si no el condensador principal sería de 50V, no se si se habrá averiado con el calentamiento, aparentemente se ve bien.
Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2020)

. . . Podrias cambiarle toooodooos los capacitores electrolíticos  , que es el elemento que se degrada . . .

El cable lo revisaste concienzudamente ?

Y sino dale para adelante con ese


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 6, 2020)

Seguramente la salida de tensión es controlada mediante el 494 y algun transistor por que si no ¿para que esta alli? y si es así, la salida debe ser algún tipo de PWM o similar(para eso la inductancia del toroide).

Realmente dudo que la salida se CC y posiblemente por eso las mediciones no son lo que debieran, independientemente de que puede haber algo mas en el circuito.

El 4541 seguramente está para estimar un tiempo de carga y cortar la tensión a la salida.

Sin esquema eléctrico es muy difícil dar precisiones.

Yo empezaria por sacar el esquema eléctrico y después analizar, medir, etc.

Es una práctica común en esquemas asiático el colocar electrolíticos "justos" a la tensión final, seguramente el transformador es de 17,5Vac o 18Vac.

Si lo desconectas del circuito y lo conectas a la red sin carga, deberia mantenerse medianamente frío si esta bien, si calienta ya sin carga después de un rato, hay que sospechar.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 17, 2020)

Gracias por responder ricbevi, como bien dices supongo que la tensión está controlada por el ic TL494CN, lleva tres transistores, creo que el cargador detecta el voltaje que necesita la batería, compré el que puse en el enlace de arriba y en el secundario mide 25V también, por lo que creo que es la tensión que tiene que sacar.
El ic CD4541BE es un temporizador programable CMOS, de momento lo estoy probando y se calienta el núcleo de chapa del transformador, le he puesto la sonda del multímetro y marca 58º, no se si será una temperatura excesiva, lleva horas y no cambia el led a verde, ¿si cambio el circuito integrado CD4541BE, hay que programarlo? o viene ya de fabrica programado con unos valores estandar.
Un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 17, 2020)

Ese IC 4541 se programa mediante la selección de estado de los pines por lo que no hay que programar nada ya que supuestamente está hecho en el PCB.

Como es un oscilador con contador programable mas logica, si no funciona el oscilador(RC), no contara nada aunque la selección esté bien.

Como ya adelante sin esquema cualquier hipótesis puede tener algún grado de validez/certeza.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2020)

Si lleva horas y alcanza esa temperatura y no pasa de ahí, me parece razonable.


----------



## manu12 (Feb 18, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Si lleva horas y alcanza esa temperatura y no pasa de ahí, me parece razonable.


Lo he tenido funcionando 12 horas y no pasa de ahí, creo que esa temperatura es normal para este cargador.


ricbevi dijo:


> Ese IC 4541 se programa mediante la selección de estado de los pines por lo que no hay que programar nada ya que supuestamente está hecho en el PCB.
> 
> Como es un oscilador con contador programable mas logica, si no funciona el oscilador(RC), no contara nada aunque la selección esté bien.
> 
> Como ya adelante sin esquema cualquier hipótesis puede tener algún grado de validez/certeza.


Este cargador tiene carga rápida (led rojo) y carga lenta (led verde), creo que carga lenta es para mantener la carga de la batería cuando esta está al 100%.
El cargador lo he tenido 12h funcionando, carga la batería pero no pasa al led verde, cambié los dos ics antes de probarlo, he comprobado los componentes y está todo bien menos un condensador electrolítico que tenía en corto, no tengo esquema, tan solo lo he encontrado de repuesto en una tienda y me piden 170€, me parece carísimo para la placa tan cutre y de baja calidad que lleva.
Saludos


----------

